# Backup to tape-station



## k1piee (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi,

I just go a Sony SDX-560V tape-station from work that we don't use anymore so I thought that I would put it in my FreeBSD server at home! Until now I have only done backups manually by copying the files that I really needed to save, like configurations and such, so I have never used a tape-station to do backups before.

I was just wondering what kind of software you would recommend using if I'm just gonna do some simple backups on some folders like /var/www, /usr/local/etc and occasionally a full system backup!?

I'm currently running 7.2 but thinking about upgrading to 8.0 soon if I have the time.

Thanks,
Patric


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2010)

k1piee said:
			
		

> I was just wondering what kind of software you would recommend using if I'm just gonna do some simple backups on some folders like /var/www, /usr/local/etc and occasionally a full system backup!?


Guess what the original use of tar(1) is


----------



## k1piee (Apr 9, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Guess what the original use of tar(1) is



Thats true  but I was more looking for something that's easier to administrate, so I can see whats been backedup and see what tape was used and so on. I've read a little bit about Amanda. Any other suggestions?


Thanks,
Patric


----------



## mdhughes (Apr 12, 2010)

I use Backula with my tape library, but it works just as good for a single drive.


----------



## k1piee (Apr 12, 2010)

mdhughes said:
			
		

> I use Backula with my tape library, but it works just as good for a single drive.



Bacula looks really good, I will look in to that and see if it fits my needs!
The web-interface can come in handy too
I haven't heard about Bacula before, so thanks!


----------

